# Is this possible?



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

I'm looking for a way to fabricate the OEM New Beetle boot area so I can mount the TT shifter ring / booth in place. I've seen just the ring and original leather boot... just doesn't look right to me. I know that ECS has a kit for Golf MKIV but that won't be any good for me. 
Basically I need to fill up the existing boot rectangular opening. Cut out a circle for the new ring / boot. All need to be service-able. 
Got ideas? Any MacGyver in the house?


----------



## Kevin Rowley (Sep 6, 1999)

*Re: Is this possible? (Lorem)*

The first thing that comes to mind is to use the console from an automatic transmission New Beetle and cut the appropriate round hole into it. _Now, bear in mind that I don't have a TT shifter assembly or a NB automatic transmission console to compare._


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: Is this possible? (Kevin Rowley)*

Thanks,
Interesting idea. Let me take a look at a nb automatic shifter consol. I was thinking may I can combine TT shifter consol with my exisiting NB manual consol. I'll post more photos.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Is this possible? (Lorem)*

Keep in mind if u screw up your console they are not cheap...i paid like 80$ from the dealer...why? because i at one point had nothing better to do


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: Is this possible? (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_Keep in mind if u screw up your console they are not cheap...i paid like 80$ from the dealer...why? because i at one point had nothing better to do









Agree







. I guess that's the risk in messin around.










_Modified by Lorem at 4:26 PM 11-5-2004_


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: Is this possible? (Lorem)*

Ick, why bother unless you're willing to fabricate or modify the center console to fit it properly? You're still going to have the edge of the trim ring hanging unattractively over the side of the console.
If you're crazy enough to waste 80 bucks butchering a A/T trim piece, why not just source the center console from the TT and see if you can fit that instead? It looks more like the RSI console anyway..


_Modified by 13minutes at 11:35 AM 11-5-2004_


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: Is this possible? (13minutes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *13minutes* »_Ick, why bother unless you're willing to fabricate or modify the center console to fit it properly? You're still going to have the edge of the trim ring hanging unattractively over the side of the console.
If you're crazy enough to waste 80 bucks butchering a A/T trim piece, why not just source the center console from the TT and see if you can fit that instead? It looks more like the RSI console anyway..

_Modified by 13minutes at 11:35 AM 11-5-2004_

yes, the over hang will be the biggest concern. yes, I am crazy enough to drop another $200. I'm already $120 deep for just the Ring / Boot alone. 
If I replace the entire center console to TT, that may not be worth it since I'll loose out on the wing cup holder, cost of new hand brake, perfect armrest and other modification that will need to be done to the interior mechanism.
My Audi TT/RSI theme is coming along nicely don't you think?... I just need the TT shifter ring / rubber boot to finish it off.
Do you think what I've done to my car so far is "Icky"? No worries my friend











_Modified by Lorem at 5:45 PM 11-5-2004_


----------



## 1.8T_Moe (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: Is this possible? (Lorem)*

I would say maybe you could find a similar ring maybe a little smaller, and cut off one layer of the boot. That way it wouldn't over hang. But you already bought the ring so I don't know. 
No clue what you could do as far at the console goes. 
Good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Is this possible? (1.8T_Moe)*

I was thinking about this and i got this wierd idea... maybe you can fabricate something out of wood because oviously you need something wider then stock beetle console where the boot is because of the ring... so i'm thinking you can probably do something out of wood and then have it wrapped in black leather. Sort of like how people do their custom enclosures and such...


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: Is this possible? (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_I was thinking about this and i got this wierd idea... maybe you can fabricate something out of wood because oviously you need something wider then stock beetle console where the boot is because of the ring... so i'm thinking you can probably do something out of wood and then have it wrapped in black leather. Sort of like how people do their custom enclosures and such...

Nice thought, but upholstery over wood...on the console would be a bit out of place. It would almost be better to just make a form out of fiber glass to fit to the console and fit the tri, to that..that way it could be sanded and painted so it atleats blended in better with the plastic fixtures. 
But my thought is if the OEM parts are available then why bother spending the time fabricating something that isn't guaranteed to look finished?
The cupholders and armrest can be replaced..their are kits available for both that fit the TT's console. And you can sell your old parts ..*intact*...to offset the addition costs. And the look in the end is more finshed and proper, and far closer to the RSI than futzing with the standard Beetle console would reap.

OH, and for the question, whether what you've done is icky? Well, it's not what I would do. 
But icky? Since you asked..the badges are a bit...MEH..in my book. And I don't like your choice in wheels. But those are my only real complaints.


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: Is this possible? (13minutes)*



13minutes said:


> I don't like your choice in wheels
> 
> 
> > What's your pick?


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: Is this possible? (Lorem)*

My pick as in what style..or what I picked for my own car?


----------



## NEU-BUG (Aug 18, 2002)

*Re: Is this possible? (Lorem)*

this has been done before by Seth (betteroffdead). He used an A1 three gauge counsel and fabricated the tt shifter boot/ring to fit into his beetle. 
then he sold the part when he did the whole TT dash swap http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: Is this possible? (NEU-BUG)*

Hehehe, Round peg in a square hole huh? Sorry had to say it








If you want I can fiberglass it up for you? Wouldnt be too hard really. I toyed with this idea myself
PM me


_Modified by BigBlockBug at 7:14 PM 11-6-2004_


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: Is this possible? (BigBlockBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigBlockBug* »_Hehehe, Round peg in a square hole huh? Sorry had to say it








If you want I can fiberglass it up for you? Wouldnt be too hard really. I toyed with this idea myself
PM me

_Modified by BigBlockBug at 7:14 PM 11-6-2004_

Thanks for the offer. I got something brewing!







Post back later with details.
btw: I'll be using some sort of glue (aproxy) to hold things together. 
Do you have a suggestion for a kind of glue that can be sand down and shape?


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: Is this possible? (Lorem)*

Update... Why waste VW parts







(Curve nicely with the center console)


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: Is this possible? (Lorem)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Great solution!







Dremmel is your friend.


----------



## reflex-silver (Feb 15, 2002)

*Re: Is this possible? (Lorem)*

Which part of the car does that piece of plastic come from???


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Is this possible? (reflex-silver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *reflex-silver* »_Which part of the car does that piece of plastic come from???









center dash piece... i'm assuming it was replaced with a bernt gauge pod since he's using that.


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: Is this possible? (FastAndFurious)*

lol, nice use of spare parts!


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: Is this possible? (gt2437)*

Update: Just got #2
- Join 1 to 2 with glue and fill the gap then sand to smooth out.
- Paint 1 and 2 with black bumper paint (to get that nice matte oem lookin finish)
- Put 3 to 2 and top it with 4
- Bolt 3 and 4 down with 5


















_Modified by Lorem at 12:11 AM 11-19-2004_


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: Is this possible? (Lorem)*

update for those interested.


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: Is this possible? (Lorem)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Progress is lookin good!
BTW, is that you and your gal in the picture on your desk?


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: Is this possible? (JimmyD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JimmyD* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Progress is lookin good!
BTW, is that you and your gal in the picture on your desk? 








Yup it's me and the wife


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: Is this possible? (Lorem)*

Update:
Very MacGyver-ish don't you think.


































_Modified by Lorem at 4:14 AM 11-24-2004_


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: Is this possible? (Lorem)*

GREAT DIY http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: Is this possible? (71sbeetle)*

Finally Done! 
Weird how the shifter is slightly offset from the center.

















This is the hardest to do.









Sloppy sloppy. haha








First coat of paint. (Camera over exposure is making it gray instead of black)









The bumper paint is not as matte as I would like it. But hey, I can always repaint it. 









Let me know what you think.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Is this possible? (Lorem)*

Ur the F**kin man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Looks great


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: Is this possible? (FastAndFurious)*

That is SWEEEET !!!!!!!


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: Is this possible? (71sbeetle)*

hell yeah! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: Is this possible? (gt2437)*

Hey thanks everyone. I didn't post these photos for you guys to look at. LOL 
If you like it







. I suggest you start getting parts and get going on it








Need any help please let me know.










_Modified by Lorem at 1:59 PM 11-29-2004_


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: Is this possible? (Lorem)*

Looks good


----------



## silversport (Aug 8, 2001)

Great job, Lorem! I like the DIY approach. Where to get the knob & boot for cheap?


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: (silversport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silversport* »_Great job, Lorem! I like the DIY approach. Where to get the knob & boot for cheap?

Don't think you can get em cheap.








parts will run you 70$ for ring. 40$ rubber boot. knob is factory turbo s knob (around 160$). ouch... just realize how much all these crap cost!







I bought them one by one over a period of time. I can give you part numbers if you're interested. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VW Jedi (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (Lorem)*

pretty sweet! i'd like to see the way it looks in a Golf or Jetta!


----------



## GTI-VRT (Jun 28, 2004)

What is that blue thing called and is it included with the TT ring?


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: (GTI-VRT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI-VRT* »_What is that blue thing called and is it included with the TT ring?

No the blue TT base does not include with the TT ring. 
Base for ring to bolt on: (that blue thing)
8N08632696PS
Rubber Boot:
8N0 711 115A
Aluminum Trim ring:
8N0 864 281


----------



## silversport (Aug 8, 2001)

*Re: (Lorem)*

Lorem, couple questions:
1) What's with the round felt pad thingys & what are they for? They look like they are blocking the holes for the bolts that hold the trim ring down.
2) Did you locate the position of the shifter ring before or after you realized the shifter is 10cm off-center?
3) It looks like the center-console piece you used is a perfect fit, why the need for the blue-trim piece from the TT? Is it because that blue piece has holes & nuts to hold the trim ring bolts?
Thanks for a great write-up & pics! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWdee (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: (VW Jedi)*

That looks the business......dang


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: (silversport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silversport* »_Lorem, couple questions:
1) What's with the round felt pad thingys & what are they for? They look like they are blocking the holes for the bolts that hold the trim ring down. 

Looks like he just wanted to mask them for painting so that the threads dont get painted

_Quote, originally posted by *silversport* »_3) It looks like the center-console piece you used is a perfect fit, why the need for the blue-trim piece from the TT? Is it because that blue piece has holes & nuts to hold the trim ring bolts? 

I think that its because of the shape of the TT ring (flat) and the shape of the NB console (curved) and because it has the threads to hold the TT ring down


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: (71sbeetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *71sbeetle* »_
Looks like he just wanted to mask them for painting so that the threads dont get painted
I think that its because of the shape of the TT ring (flat) and the shape of the NB console (curved) and because it has the threads to hold the TT ring down


Thanks 71sbeetle. You beat me to it


----------



## slugII (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: (Lorem)*

Other people have swapped the center console with the TT to do this.

I know it costs more but the results are better.
Do a search in the archives here and at NB.org and you may find pictures of this.


----------



## silversport (Aug 8, 2001)

*Re: (71sbeetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *71sbeetle* »_Looks like he just wanted to mask them for painting so that the threads dont get painted
I think that its because of the shape of the TT ring (flat) and the shape of the NB console (curved) and because it has the threads to hold the TT ring down
 I figured as such, I just didn't want to assume anything, since we all know what happens when you ASS-U-ME things...!








Thanks for the clarification. I might give this mod a whirl.
Lorem, how does the R32 shift knob sit on the shaft compared to stock, any noticeable looseness?


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: (silversport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silversport* »_ I figured as such, I just didn't want to assume anything, since we all know what happens when you ASS-U-ME things...!









Thanks for the clarification. I might give this mod a whirl.
Lorem, how does the R32 shift knob sit on the shaft compared to stock, any noticeable looseness?

The shift knob shown in photos above is Turbo S shift knob.


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Finally Done!*

I love platinum
















Unfortunately the car is garage for some winter mods. I'll take a better photo later.


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: Finally Done! (Lorem)*

I've said it before and I'll say it again, your car is sex on wheels


----------



## Coolwhite1 (Feb 10, 2005)

*Re: Is this possible? (Lorem)*

Just curious! I duplicated the TT shifter exactely like yours however I am finding that my shifter hits the ring in second gear. It seems like the ring isnt large enough to accomodate the different gear positions. Do you have a shoet shifter?
Thanks, Don


----------



## calilocal (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: (VW Jedi)*

sweeeeeet! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: Is this possible? (Coolwhite1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Coolwhite1* »_Just curious! I duplicated the TT shifter exactely like yours however I am finding that my shifter hits the ring in second gear. It seems like the ring isnt large enough to accomodate the different gear positions. Do you have a shoet shifter?
Thanks, Don

Hmm... I think your ring base might be too high up (5-10cm). It's critical to have the ring in just the correct position (vertically). Not center to the shifter pole, but rather offset to accomidate 1/2 and 5/6 corners. 
FYI: Try some tires shine stuff on the rubber boot... really help to keep the rubber boot from bunching up. 
Got pics?


----------



## turboedvdub1.8 (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (VW Jedi)*

that looks sick


----------



## lutterfer (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: Is this possible? (Lorem)*

Hey Lorem how are you?
I am trying to do this update to my car, i think it looks sweeeeeeet! However... i think i am missing something here, i already have te TT ring and boot as well as the center dash part, but i see u also have a plastic ring, where did u get that from?
I asked at the Audi dealership but it seemed completely different so i didnt buy it. Can you tell me where did u get it from and any starters on how to do this whole thing??
Thank you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Coolwhite1 (Feb 10, 2005)

*Re: Is this possible? (lutterfer)*

If anyone is interested I have a shifter already made up that I will sell for $150. It looks just like the boots you see fabricated here. I just sold my NB and took it out! Email me if interested! Litlluca







[email protected]


----------



## Coolwhite1 (Feb 10, 2005)

*Re: Is this possible? (Coolwhite1)*

I also have two new in the box TT vents for $99 each if interested and a gray mat set! [email protected]


----------

